# Side Lever Beam



## esteam (May 5, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I didn't send any message for a long time. But I went to London and of course saw Science Museum in this time.

Anyway, finally I finished my last project, Side Lever Beam Engine. Here are the photos. Don't worry for movies. Tomorrow you can watch them.

I made this engine 25% bigger. Cylinder and valve cylinder are made from bronze. I hope you like her.



















Best Regards

Erdem Uygan


----------



## itowbig (May 5, 2009)

me cant see pics only red x's


----------



## esteam (May 5, 2009)

Ooops that's ok now.

Erdem


----------



## rake60 (May 5, 2009)

I fixed the codes.

Beautiful Work!!!!!  :bow:

Rick


----------



## esteam (May 5, 2009)

Thank you so much Rick 

Erdem


----------



## 4156df (May 5, 2009)

Very nicely done engine. Can't wait for the video.
Dennis


----------



## arnoldb (May 5, 2009)

Just like her ????

Noooo!!! I LOVE her !!! - th_confused0052 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

BEAUTIFUL job!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## RobWilson (May 5, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING ENGINE Erdem  EXCELENT WORK :bow: :bow: :bow:
Rob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (May 5, 2009)

Wow! Simply beautiful. :bow:


----------



## Maryak (May 5, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I fixed the codes.
> 
> Beautiful Work!!!!!  :bow:
> 
> Rick



Ditto. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SignalFailure (May 5, 2009)

FANTASTIC

 th_wav


----------



## tel (May 5, 2009)

Very nice indeed, a work of art!


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 5, 2009)

Nice work.. a beauty of an engine. Can't wait to see her run! th_wav

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## joe d (May 5, 2009)

Erdem

That is simply beautiful work. Thanks for showing it to us.

Joe


----------



## kustomkb (May 5, 2009)

A real beauty of an engine!!


----------



## Davyboy (May 5, 2009)

Oh, my goodness. That is way cool!  :bow: 

DB


----------



## esteam (May 6, 2009)

Yes! Here is the video. Sorry for the sound of compressor and my bad shooting technic .


----------



## rudydubya (May 7, 2009)

I love the shiny brass and all the moving parts. Thanks for sharing. :bow:

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## m_kilde (May 8, 2009)

Hi Erdem

Great redesign of my engine, love the use off brass, gives it a nice appearance

Mogens


----------



## itowbig (May 8, 2009)

I can see now :bow: very nice  Thm:  thank you for fixing so i could see pics. now could you all fix me so i can make such nice engines (er works of art) thank you for showing us your beautiful engine :bow:


----------



## esteam (May 8, 2009)

Hello guys!

Thank you so much for all of your comments and compliments. 

Mogens, I'm very glad to hear those comments from the designer of the engine I made. Thanks a lot.

Best Regards

Erdem


----------

